# Recomendations?



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello all, so I've just finished reading blood reaver and soul hunter, and cannot WAIT for void stalker...but what do i read in the mean time? i've been thinking fall of damnos, battle of the fang or rynns world. I've read all HH, word bearers, ultramarines, grey knights, eisenhorn, ravenor, blood angels..couple of others, just listing so people don't recommend what I've already read.

Thankyou!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Try the Soul Drinkers series. Some people don't like it but I personally thought it was a great series!

Shows how a loyal chapter falls from grace ))


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Battle of the Fang is great, and Fall of Damnos is also good. Check Helsreach if you haven't also, some name it best Space marine battles novel, though I prefer Battle of the Fang. Still great book, and it's also written by Bowden. Salamanders series is also worth reading.
Storm of Iron maybe?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought we'd had the last of these threads .

Ah well, I guess you can't go wrong with The Gaunt's Ghosts Series by Dan Abnett. Start with _The Founding Omnibus_.

And also, the Salamander _Tome of Fire_ Trilogy by Nick Kyme. Start with _Salamander_.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

i'm sorry i didn't realise there was a problem with these threads! my bad!!! anyway thanks for the ideas, ill check out hells reach, salamanders and battle of the fang, see what the guys in warhammer world talk me into


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

No worries, they do tend to get repetitive after the first 100 times that we've had them though. Yeah, _Battle of the Fang_ and _Helsreach_ are both awesome reads. _Fall of Damnos_, you might want to consider, maybe?


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah I've been intrigued by that for a while, i enjoy Necrons, t-1000's of the 41st millennium!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Blood Gorgons_. A fantastic Chaos Space Marine novel, and the best part is there isn't a single loyalist in it. Its one of my favourite novels.


Lord of the Night


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

ooooh that sounds good, i dont like loyalists  chaos to the core!


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

any warhammer suggestion？Is there some epic novel?
sorry,know little about the Old World.

And my Blood Reaver hasn‘t arrived yet,thrice curse you,Amazon！I will haunt whoever is responsie for my delay in the cold void midnight ...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I would also recommend Battle for the Fang, possibly the best BL book to date. And I also liked the Soul Drinkers series.
I've just started re-reading the Horus Heresy series to, which is great.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Tbh you have read eisenhorn & abs night lords novels so yoy will struggle to beat them
All I can suggest is the gaunts ghost books which are brilliant and battle for the fang which is amazing and very heresy related, helsreach is also incredible, cadian blood which is also brilliant. Also, currently reading titanicus which you wanna read.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

cheers guys will have a gander at all of them, tbh i love the black library and read very little else so i'll end up getting through them all regardless.

Tom.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Pick up Gaunts Ghosts.....now. Screw everything else for now, just get them!

Yeah i'm quite the Tanith fan.


----------

